# Practice distance



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello.

What would be a good distance to begin target shooting? Also is it more typical to hold a slingshot sideways or upright while shooting?


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Hello.
> 
> What would be a good distance to begin target shooting? Also is it more typical to hold a slingshot sideways or upright while shooting?


The standard slingshot competition shooting range starts at 10 meters.

As for stance, It's 50/50 from what I have seen.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok thanks for the tip. I will start practicing around that range. I seem to be more accurate with the slingshot upright. However it feels more natural to hold it at an angle.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, 10m would be a good distance. As far as the hold, it's up to personal preference. I shoot horizontally myself, since I use the tip of one of the prongs as a rudimentary sight.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Hello.
> 
> What would be a good distance to begin target shooting? Also is it more typical to hold a slingshot sideways or upright while shooting?


Hold your slingshot like you would a pistol unless your a gangbanger. Distance, it's whatever you can hit without arcing the shot. Beeman makes a pellet trap that works good at 30 feet for a slingshot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Also is it more typical to hold a slingshot sideways or upright while shooting?


This is called Canting. Some people like canting their slingshot at 45 degrees, and believe that it makes it more accurate. Others like having it shot straight up, which is the traditional style. Some slingshots are designed to be canted 90 degrees, to a full sideways orientation. The Saunders slingshots are examples of this, with the "pipper" sight only working in this configureation. This is also true of a couple of the Trumark models.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

dgui said:


> Hold your slingshot like you would a pistol unless your a gangbanger.


Haha! You are funny!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have any vids of my own, so just for reference I'll post this one of Tex shooting. i basically shoot the same way. Holding the sling horizontally like this just feels more natural to me (even if it is "gangsta" style







).


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I shoot with my slingshot between horizontal and vertical, but maybe a little more horizontal than vertical. I just hold the slingshot at an angle that is most comfortable for me to hold it. I also use the top fork as a reference when shooting, so I can easily correct on longer distance shots if I miss, (OK)...WHEN I miss. 
You are right to say that it feels more natural to hold a slingshot a certain way. Just allow yourself to experiment with things that seem natural to you when you shoot. This will allow you to develop your skills, continuing to improve, without hitting road-blocks along the way. The only thing that matters is being able to hit what you aim at. There is no substitute for thousands of shots into an ammo saver target.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I will say that it is a good thing not to develop bad habits when first starting to shoot. They are hard to break after you have done them for a while. It would be great if we all had a pro (like golf) to help us develop good habits shooting. Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I don't have any vids of my own, so just for reference I'll post this one of Tex shooting. i basically shoot the same way. Holding the sling horizontally like this just feels more natural to me (even if it is "gangsta" style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got that straight


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I started out shooting upright and I could not hit a thing. I began canting until I am now at 90 degrees and let me tell you the change is drastic, one it "feels" right to me, plus I am now pretty good, I woud not say great but good. With my slingshot I can line up a shot from left to right directly behind the bands and shots of less than 10 meters I can put directly behind the pouch and usually hit or come **** close. For longer shots I am getting use to feeling the distance more so than using specific points on the forks. I can also hipshoot fairly well at 90. I will also say each slingshot can be different and I am not sure if I would shoot another slingshot in the same manner.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If sight shooting, like my videos shows me doing, the width of the slingshot is very important. This is because of band follow through and using the top fork tip as a sight. Also the anchor point and pouch size is important. If the pouch size is too big for the shot size it has an effect on how the shot leaves the pouch. The release should be smooth, like releasing a butterfly. The thumb should be keep as straight as possible. Even in shooting a gun, smooth trigger pull and breathing are important, so it just stands to reason that it is even more so on a slingshot, as the shot leaves more slowly. I like to practice from 20 meters and even longer distances when I can because it make you release smoothly. Tex


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I will say that it is a good thing not to develop bad habits when first starting to shoot. They are hard to break after you have done them for a while. It would be great if we all had a pro (like golf) to help us develop good habits shooting. Tex


Well, I'd say that we have a few pros (like golf) on this forum, as well as the others, to help us to keep from getting into bad habits. Their initials are Tex-Shooter, Flatband, Melchior, Geko, Baumstamm, Bunny Buster and Joerg Sprave. That's what keeps me coming back.







I never thought there was so much to know about a slingshot! When I was a tot I just went outside and shot my slingshot!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I practice (When I can) at 10 meters. My Bull is a circle 2"s in diameter. I would much rather shoot cans but the noise attracts attention form neighbors. When I was younger and hunted, I held the frame at a 45 dergree angle and anchored at my ear lobe and shot instinctively. I aim now using the uppermost prong as a sight. I put the target on top of the post and run my eye down the band towards the target. I acquire the target by first going up and then coming down onto the bullseye. Other guys I know acquire it horizontally and still others come up from the bottom. I do know after many years of shooting when I release whether it is a good shot or not. You just know. It's similar in Basketball, you just know when the shot is good. I also,like Tex, hold the pouch with my thumb and side of the index finger and keep my thumb as straight as possible and my grip light. Hope this helps! Flatband


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

id say just start at something you feel comfortable at so you feel no pessure to hit the target then slowly start to changlle your self when you feel is right


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The big advantage at shooting at very long distances is it forces you to make a smooth release, if you want to hit anything. A smooth release comes natural for some, but not for me. Bill


----------

